# Calling all mini poos!



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Jager is stunning!! Amazing expression on his handsome face, and your photos are absolutely terrific. I have a 15 1/2 month old male silver minipoo, Chagall. My first poodle too and I could not be more smitten. He's clever and sweet and athletic and friendly and a very easy dog to live with. I can't seem to get great photos of him, but I'm now going to try to post a recent one. I have to figure out how to upsize photos when posting, any hints?


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_They are both beautiful minis! Chagall, your photo is beautiful and it shows his personality and wonderful expression. _


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

I'll have to take some pictures of Captain tonight at soccer practice.


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

We can add Flyer to the minature poodle roll call


----------



## MericoX (Apr 19, 2009)

Lincoln is now 21 months, this pic is from about 18 months


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

OMG, look at all these pictures!!!! I have to take better pictures of Nickel's so that I can post them up here. BTW, Nickel is my 6-month-old silver mini [easy to remember his name: silver and it's not Quarter (standard) and it's not Dime (toy), LOL~]


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

I am just here to say I have mini poodle envy! Bad! Hope to get one this spring/summer! Put me on the "wanna be mini poodle owner" list!


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Oh this is a great thread! Love all your photos!
My Kiaros, Kai, will be 4 months on the 3rd. He is so fun, and boy does he keep me busy!!! He has boated from day one in our family, is a good traveler, loves my 2 standards, and is a sneaky thief! He snatches and runs at the speed of lightening!
Here is a photo of him on the pontoon. His coat is curly as he had been swimming before the ride. Yes, he swims!
He has such a thick lush coat, not sure when to groom him. Would love to do a Scandinavian cut, have no clue how to do it though.
This is going to be so fun, to be able to see all mini's in one place!


----------



## LunnieDoodle (Jul 30, 2010)

I have London, he's a cream mini and is 2.5 years old! 

Here's his most recent pic, unfortunately I only have grooming pics of him! I'll have to take some candids after his groom on Friday.


----------



## Beach girl (Aug 5, 2010)

Pippin and Casey at the beach in Nags Head, NC today. Casey is distantly related to both Chagall and Nickel.

(How do you make these pictures bigger? With both dogs, the thumbnails are a little hard to see.)


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

My mini poodle is Darcy, who is just over 6 months now. I decided the mini poodle was for me about 10 months before I actually brought him home, but he was worth the wait! He's my first dog as an adult after growing up with Portuguese Water Dogs. I couldn't have asked for a better puppy and am so excited to get into obedience and agility with him!

Here he is a couple of weeks ago:









And the first week-end I brought him home:


----------



## Beach girl (Aug 5, 2010)

He is gorgeous! What a sweet face.

So do tell - how did you post those large pictures??


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Beach girl said:


> So do tell - how did you post those large pictures??


You need to upload your pics to an outside image host (like Photobucket or Flickr) and then post the image code in. Just be sure to resize them (I use medium for Photobucket) otherwise they'll be huge.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Here's our sweet boy Beau. He's 13 mos now. He's our first dog ever, and what a learning experience it has been! (And no doubt will continue to be.)

Here he is last month, right after a groom:










And here is, in his Puppy Show Clip on the day we brought him home, as a 6-month-old:


----------



## Cornishbecky (Nov 21, 2009)

this is Roxie, my black mini, shes nearly 12 months now.
A lovable devil, 
First is soon after i got her at 8 weeks, and the other is at premiergroom about a month ago.


----------



## Jelena (Aug 20, 2010)

Wow how many beautiful minis!

I have two boys, Oki is 9 and Eko is 3 years old!
I love them so much! I love getting up in the morning
and see their wagging tails and smiled faces. There is
nothing like snuggling with them while drinking first coffee!

Oki










Eko


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Poppy is a UK toy, up towards the top end of the size limit, which I think might make her a small mini in the States, so do we qualify for this thread?!


----------



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

Here's Fozzie, in one of my favorite pictures from a few months ago after a groom and the one I use as my avatar since I love his smile.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

I love, love, LOVE all the beautiful minis!!! I think I am addicted to mini poos!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

*The Goldylocks Poodle*



PaddleAddict said:


> I love, love, LOVE all the beautiful minis!!! I think I am addicted to mini poos!


Not too big, not too small . . . minis are_ just right_.


----------



## artsycourtneysue (Jul 21, 2009)

Ohhhh Great thread!!! I agree there were no minis on here a year ago so its great to see them now!

Here is Cozi, now 15 months. Such a smart lovebug.


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

Kodi is 2.5 years old. His favorite things are playing ball and swimming. He is almost ready to compete in flyball, has been my guinea pig for learning how to groom and knows he is spoiled rotten!!

And of course I had to include two pictures from the first day home! He was so little and cute when I got him.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

artsycourtneysue said:


> Ohhhh Great thread!!! I agree there were no minis on here a year ago so its great to see them now!
> 
> Here is Cozi, now 15 months. Such a smart lovebug.


Cozi is so adorable. What is her breeding? Her face looks so much like my Jager.


----------



## artsycourtneysue (Jul 21, 2009)

I agree they do look a lot alike! ...more so than any other black minis I've seen. She comes from Kiyara lines. What about Jager?

Did you get him from a breeder in SoCal?


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

cdnjennga, is the first photo from the poodle parade? Finnegan & I were there!


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Jager is a Clarion poodle. He has a lot of Clarion and a lot of Bar King and some Halcyon a few others.


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

Here is Captain. Our gorgeous boy. I uploaded the wrong photos, so I have to go through and find the right ones LOL


----------



## Teffy (Jul 4, 2010)

I love this thread! Tessa is the light apricot, she is now 6 years old and Buffy is the darker apricot, she is 3 years old. A mother and daughter combo.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

There are a lot of gorgeous dogs in this thread. Nice to know there are more minis around. Here is Zulee. She is 14 months old now. Interesting how a lot of our dogs are about the same age too.


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

Panda is actually an oversized mini as he is 17" at 6 months but he still counts i guess as you would never get such a small standard.

Here he is 


















Here is is begging









Here is is practising begging but more sticking them up (I might teach that as a separate command)


----------



## Beach girl (Aug 5, 2010)

So many, many beautiful dogs in different cuts and colors. Teffy, your apricot girls are just beautiful. I love that picture. 

Jelena, really a striking picture of your black mini in full show coat. He looks absolutely majestic. 

Tina, your Captain looks so soulful in that picture! What a great expression.

It's interesting the range of sizes we have within the mini category, from the "just barely there" minis of just over 10" to the overgrown 16" and 17", which I agree, are still minis if they come from mini backgrounds, even if they wouldn't be called that in U.S. rings. Really wish we had the moyen or klein category like the Europeans do.

Until that day, we mini-lovers stand united! I so totally agree with the "not too small, not too tall, they are just right!" opinion.


----------



## Jennifer J (Apr 22, 2010)

OK, so I believe that I have the oldest mini so far, my Lulu. She is my first poodle, we got her for the kids when they were 7. My Lulu is now 12 and 1/2 years old - she is what I now know is a sable, she was dark when she was a puppy, and lightened to where she is now. She's in good health overall, and rules over the 2 standard poodles as the queen bee of the house. She's on the small side, around 11 inches at the shoulder, and her weight varies in the 10 pound range. She's the sweetest old girl, and a total "lap tumor" as my husband called her a long time ago. I have added a couple of pictures of my old girl, along with one of her with the spoos.


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Well, after looking at all of these beautiful minis, I will take one in every color please! Loving these pics, thanks for posting! Getting my mini fix...


----------



## Rosary94 (May 17, 2010)

*Forgive the largeness of the photos, lol. It looked smaller on Photobucket. :fish:*




















*He had a piece of string on his face that I just had to snap a picture of, lol. Forgive the bad quality, I was using my Sidekick. I need a new phone. =P*


----------



## rjen (Apr 7, 2010)

*Belle*

I have a 3 yr old apricot girl


----------



## Beach girl (Aug 5, 2010)

Oh, so pretty! I'm beginning to really fall in love with the apricots. Maybe for our next one...


----------



## Teffy (Jul 4, 2010)

Oh Beach girl, thanks for the compliments but your silvers are just as beautiful. I especially like how your mini's legs have, is the word cleared? silverd? whited? Very fancy look, like schnauzers. Your picture is uber cute, like they're saying 'cheese' to mommy. They look very happy.

I love this thread! I hope more mini owners join in, insize or not...heck...the toy people should join! 

All your mini's are so kissable! Keep the pics comin'!


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

Penny is a small mini. She's almost 7 months (on the 9th) and 10.5 inches. This pic is from a couple weeks ago. I actually used it to custom make a case for my phone with my baby on it. Now she goes everywhere with me


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Here's my silver mini boy, Nickel. He just turned 6 months and is now 16 inches tall and weighs 16.5 lbs. He will be graduating from high school 2 weeks from now. My ultimate goal is to have him certified as a library dog.

p.s. The last 2 pictures show how Nickel decided that his toy needed a bath (in the toilet bowl) and how he looked like after being scolded.


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

Schnauzerpoodle, 

OMG! Penny did the same thing. I guess it's because she watched me throw tissues in the toilet, but one day out of the blue she dropped one of her toys in there. Of course, she was pretty sad afterwards to see that the toy had to go in the washer.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

penny_ann said:


> Schnauzerpoodle,
> 
> OMG! Penny did the same thing. I guess it's because she watched me throw tissues in the toilet, but one day out of the blue she dropped one of her toys in there. Of course, she was pretty sad afterwards to see that the toy had to go in the washer.


Yeah, Nickel was pretty upset when he got scolded for dropping his toy into the toilet and then he was sad seeing his toys and bedding were in the washer (I just put his everything in one load). He was almost like guarding the washer!!


----------



## rjen (Apr 7, 2010)

Years ago 1 of the dogs dropped a black kong in the toilet just before we had some non-doggy guests over. She went to use the bathroom and came out with this funny look on her face and whispered to me there is a problem in the potty. We all had a good laugh but boy was she embarassed.


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

Ruby will be 6 months old next week! Aside from home attempts at FF&F, she had not been groomed until today! Groomer said she did well for her 1st time! Gonna come back later this week to "fine tune" a few things, but I'm so happy to have all that puppy fuzz-ball off! With the IV leg from the dental stuff last week, Ruby was looking pretty rough! LOL 
This is soooooo much better!


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

rubymom said:


> Ruby will be 6 months old next week! Aside from home attempts at FF&F, she had not been groomed until today! Groomer said she did well for her 1st time! Gonna come back later this week to "fine tune" a few things, but I'm so happy to have all that puppy fuzz-ball off! With the IV leg from the dental stuff last week, Ruby was looking pretty rough! LOL
> This is soooooo much better!


She looks beautiful!


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

Here are my two red minis...
Roxy









Buoy


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

heres my mini todd hes full brother to panda who is in this thread but yet todd is only 131/2 inches..


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## Dante's Mom (Apr 14, 2010)

*holding up hand* Count me in too as a mini-poo owner! Dante will be 18 months on the 9th! I will have to post a pic when I get them reloaded to my computer. (had to re-install windows recently) In the meantime you can go to his album if you want to see him.


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Count me in, too. I had a white mini, Cherie, who lived to be 19. Hoping to add one next year.


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

I have one Mini, Lucy. She is five months old. I am getting lots of help with her on this board - thanks!! I don't have any new photos. She isn't keen on standing still for the camera.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

*Vasco*

I have a black miniature, 1 year old, called Vasco. My first poodle, and I'm a fan of the breed now! 

We went for a weekend in Wales a few weeks ago, which he loved, although I had to spend ages picking vegetation out of him afterwards.


----------



## suntea (May 27, 2010)

I want to add my red mini Mia to the rollcall  She's 10lbs. Some people ask me if she's a toy so I wonder if she's small for her age (2) or if they've just seen bigger minis? Her vet once told me "Looks like someone read the handbook on how to be a poodle!"


----------



## Beach girl (Aug 5, 2010)

What wonderful pictures of the dog in that fantastic scenery in Wales, and of the adorable red/apricot pup.

Yes, Mia does look like a toy, but if she's over 10", then she's a mini. Some of the minis down in that 10 - 12" range can look very toy-like, while the taller ones can resemble a standard, sometimes. 

That's one thing I love about minis, the variation within the size category.


----------



## Bobby Bear (Mar 1, 2010)

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Brittany May (Feb 9, 2012)

In my browsing through old threads, I found this one!

All the photos are great. I've been looking for pics of black minis, and I found them! They look sooo healthy and shiny. I did want a white, but I'm actually not fussed anymore.

So come one guys! Post some more pics of your minis


----------



## Cornishbecky (Nov 21, 2009)

Here is ashley, who i offered a home to last august, he is now in the miami trim and is now a yr old.
Hope the pic shows


----------



## Cornishbecky (Nov 21, 2009)

Ashley now, and roxie running, i love this pic just wish it was clearer.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

*Hey........don't forget Sunny!*

Funny, I was thinking about the SAME type of thread -- GOOD JOB! (as I say to Sunny). Sunny turned 4 on February 4 and is a bigger mini. A sweet sensitive soul!


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

What a fun thread! I hadn't realized it was an old one until I saw Spoowhisperer post pics of 4-month-old Kai. 

I just took this one of Gigi today (best one I could get since she was in her morning crazy mood). She is almost 16 months old. I was told she was a toy, but she is now 14 3/4" tall. She is just all legs. When she curls up on the couch next to us, you'd swear she was a toy.










Every time I shave down her muzzle, I notice more and more dark spots. I was told that they should have faded by now, so I'm wondering if it's possible that she could be a parti poodle since she still has spots of apricot on her right ear, back and tail. By what age should I know for sure if these spots are here to stay or not?


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Gigi: Sunny is 14 - 3/4" tall, too and he is 4. He is bigger, and pretty muscular -- weighing in at 19.9 lbs, and vet says to loose a pound. I am sure his life today would be considered much more sedentary to when he was in Canada -- since he was outside running lots with other poodles. I try to exercise him, 1/2 hour before work, and hour after work and usually another short walk, and weekends are well, LOTS of exericse. She is beautiful.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

sandooch said:


> What a fun thread! I hadn't realized it was an old one until I saw Spoowhisperer post pics of 4-month-old Kai.
> 
> I just took this one of Gigi today (best one I could get since she was in her morning crazy mood). She is almost 16 months old. I was told she was a toy, but she is now 14 3/4" tall. She is just all legs. When she curls up on the couch next to us, you'd swear she was a toy.
> 
> ...


Aww, she just has freckles!!!!! :beauty:


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

Ok I like this thread, such pretty minis. My mini is Fergie, she will be 4yr this march.. she is approx 13 3/4" tall and wieghs 12-13lbs. She is from Tanzen/Cabryn lines.. and related to a couple dogs here. She is a wonderful girl, very athletic and agile.. will make a great agility dog. She is a UKC/ AKC ch and will soon attain her AKC grand ch! A huge love bug and she cant wait till she can strip her show clothes and start rubbing her head and back on us like our toy does lol! Oh and she, her sister, and two of her pups have been in the miniature and toy poodle browntrout calendar within the last 3yrs I believe.


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

liljaker said:


> Aww, she just has freckles!!!!! :beauty:


LOL...that's what I like to call them, too!


----------



## Poodlepup1 (Feb 11, 2012)

Hi there! So glad there's a size specific thread! I have noticed PLENTY of standards on here but not very many toys or minis! I'm getting my mini tonight and I'm VERY excited! He's four months old and a black with faint "phantom" markings. Sooooo cute! I fell in love with him the moment I saw him and I can't wait to hold his fluffy body!! SO EXCITED lol!


----------



## all that jazz (Feb 6, 2011)

*Jazz and Zoe*

Jazz at about one year and two months, and Zoe (black) at 4 months. Love this thread.


----------



## Marciemae (Aug 15, 2011)

*Joey*

He's almost 10 months old. Pics were taken at 9 months. He's extremely smart and such a clown. He lets our two spoos know who is boss, lol!


----------



## mandyand casey (Jan 12, 2011)

What is a mini poodles avarage weight. I am picking up a 3 yo female Thursday night but just curious as i saw all these ads well looking that said mini poodle 6-8 lbs parents. I would have figured those would be Toy not mini I guess i have a lot of learning to do about the little ones. Mandy is a small spoo at 32 lbs and Casey is 55 lbs


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

It seems the links to the photos I posted back in Sept 2010 have broken, but that gives me an excuse (like I need one!) to post some newer pics in this resurrected thread!

Here's our mini boy Beau. He's about 2-1/2 in these shots. He's an oversized mini, at just under 17" and 21 lbs. (Needs to lose a few, I'm sorry to say. Too many treats!)

The third one is his glamour shot, but he had just just groomed and I'm not in love with how his top knot came out.


----------



## Brittany May (Feb 9, 2012)

LEUllman said:


> It seems the links to the photos I posted back in Sept 2010 have broken, but that gives me an excuse (like I need one!) to post some newer pics in this resurrected thread!
> 
> Here's our mini boy Beau. He's about 2-1/2 in these shots. He's an oversized mini, at just under 17" and 21 lbs. (Needs to lose a few, I'm sorry to say. Too many treats!)
> 
> The third one is his glamour shot, but he had just just groomed and I'm not in love with how his top knot came out.


Wow! He is so gorgeous!

I love this thread. I wonder if we could get it pinned at the top, and have similar threads made for spoos and toys?


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

LEUllman: I really do the similarities between Sunny and Beau. Sunny is 15" and 19.9 lbs, and although I am trying to get him back to 18 lbs, his breeder says 20 is perfectly fine for him -- as he is built a bit "bigger" more muscular than lots of the minis I see here from U.S. breeders. Anyway, would love to see the two of them together -- that would be so fun!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Any excuse to post a few more pictures!!!


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

all that jazz said:


> Jazz at about one year and two months, and Zoe (black) at 4 months. Love this thread.


Jazz's pop sure produces some nice pups esp in that deep choco color with nice coats. Here are 2 of Jazz's half-siblings. The lil squirt on the right is a group winning/placing dog, and undefeated from the classes/breed. Both were sweet awesome pups!


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

Ok this means war lol more excuses for pix!!!!! The first two pix are of my girl Fergie on the left, and her sister from the 2010 calendar april pix and back of calendar. Then I believe its her son in the 2011, and then both her daughter on left and son on right in the 2012 calendar . All in the browntrout toy and miniature poodle calendars from 2010 -2012!


----------



## Poodlepup1 (Feb 11, 2012)

Well I finally got my boy last night and wow... I'm in love! What an awesome animal. I've never owned a registered, pedigreed, guaranteed pup and a person can sure tell the difference!


----------



## Brittany May (Feb 9, 2012)

Jealous! I have to wait more than half a year until I can get mine ><


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Here are a couple updated photos of Kai (Kairos) from the beginning of the thread. He is my first Mini, I have 2 standards. Kai will be 2 in May.

Kai after his shower and groom today by maryac58, on Flickr

Was not in my plans to groom today but... by maryac58, on Flickr

Kai guy by maryac58, on Flickr

Hurry up and say what ever you were going to say to me, by maryac58, on Flickr


----------



## Brittany May (Feb 9, 2012)

Beautiful colour!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

*Previous Mini - Jake*

Dug up some photos of my Jake, who was a klein (moyen) size mini. 17" and 32 lbs. Most of the pictures I have were not scanned; all the puppy ones, but here were a few I found.


----------



## lrkellly (Jan 6, 2012)

liljaker said:


> Dug up some photos of my Jake, who was a klein (moyen) size mini. 17" and 32 lbs. Most of the pictures I have were not scanned; all the puppy ones, but here were a few I found.


Wow liljaker, its true, Sprout does look like Jake! Seems like they have the same facial expression (eyes?) and very similar coats . A big diff, however, is that Sprout is 'european dwarf' size, so he's fully grown at 13.5 inches and 11 lbs (although I wouldn't mind if he grew some more, I think I'd prefer moyen size). Thanks for posting these pictures. Beautiful dog .


----------



## lrkellly (Jan 6, 2012)

Sprout recent pic.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

liljaker said:


> LEUllman: I really do the similarities between Sunny and Beau. Sunny is 15" and 19.9 lbs, and although I am trying to get him back to 18 lbs, his breeder says 20 is perfectly fine for him -- as he is built a bit "bigger" more muscular than lots of the minis I see here from U.S. breeders. Anyway, would love to see the two of them together -- that would be so fun!


Funny you should mention that. I always think how much Sunny looks like Beau every time I see his picture. Beau even used to have the apricot highlights in the same places, but those have faded and he's now almost pure white. My wife and daughter have also mentioned, on separate occassions, "That dog looks just like Beau!"

My dream is to go to Poodle Day in Carmel, CA this October. Wouldn't that be a blast?


----------

